#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-16
<elkbuntu> hi Burgundavia, did the newcomer stick around long?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: which one?
<Burgundavia> I didn
<Burgundavia> 't see anybody, but I was busy all day
<elkbuntu> he said he was using the nick heterocephalus
<Burgundavia> never pinged me
<elkbuntu> i didnt tell him to, i just told him to join #ubuntu-ca
<elkbuntu> im pretty sure he joined, he commented on the fact there was only 13 in there
<elkbuntu> aha.. he is in there.. i kept typoing the whois :
<Madpilot> Heterocephalus is still in #ubuntu-ca; they're marked as idle for 7+hrs, though
<Burgundavia> ah
<elkbuntu> he does idle alot
* StikkitJim new here! \o/
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> i take it you've been sent here by jono, StikkitJim?
<StikkitJim> hehe actually, i stumbled here myself somehow
<poningru> sweet
<elkbuntu> hehe
<MenZa> hey Melissa :)
<elkbuntu> hi lasse :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> elkbuntu: Are the surveys popular?
<elkbuntu> again, yes
<elkbuntu> 7,737 done now
<MenZa> elkbuntu: O_O
<MenZa> neat
<elkbuntu> yeah
<jenda_> MenZa: yo
<jenda_> I need your address :)
<MenZa> jenda_: rgr
<jenda_> MenZa: i only have a few of the original stickers left, though :(
<jenda_> i have plenty Czech ones, but those wouldn't do you much good :)
<MenZa> lol
<jenda_> Welcome to the marketing world, StikkitJim ;)
<Burgwork> hmm, no johnlittle
<Burgwork> http://ubuntuclips.org/
<nixternal> wow, i will leave the comments that are festering in my mind to stay there, concerning ubuntu clips
<Burgwork> nixternal: yet another video site
<nixternal> ahhh
<Burgwork> however, it is hosted by a Vancouver university
<nixternal> you had to the YAVS didn't you..i love blogging about that stuff
<Burgwork> YAVS?
<nixternal> yet another video site :)
<nixternal> YAUVS is more like it
<Burgwork> so I will find the transgresor and point out that ubuntuvideo exists
<nixternal> there are so many "Yet Another..."s out there
<Burgwork> however, johnlittle has been mia recently
<nixternal> i think he is on super storm watch
<nixternal> they have had some super whicked weather lately
<tonyyarusso> Where's he live?  Anywhere near Buffalo?
<nixternal> texas
<nixternal> they are getting the whicked tropical stuff, which oddly enough has been causing lots of rain up here today
<nixternal> !seen johnlittle
<nixternal> might help if the bot was here
<Burgwork> nixternal: is it just me, or does sun have a circular dep?
<Burgwork> the java stuff, that is
<nixternal> very much so
<nixternal> no matter the platform either
<Burgwork> bin requires jre and jre requires bin
<nixternal> ya, i had a hell of time getting sdk so i could do the fop stuff for docs
<Burgwork> that is dumb
<nixternal> python at first was a little confusing, but now I know how to add search paths, and it works
<Burgwork> nixternal: if I file a bug, can you confirm it?
<nixternal> Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1), unixodbc, libc6, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
<nixternal> Depends: java-common, locales, sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) | ia32-sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
<nixternal> how is that for confirmation
<nixternal> the top is -bin, and the bottom is -jre
<Burgwork> yep
<nixternal> i can see, kind of, why jre might depend on bin, but bin depend on jre doesn't make sense
<nixternal> forget making bin depend on it, include it
<nixternal> but i guess that makes to much sense right ;)
<Burgwork> done
<ompaul> Burgwork, just for a feature this week
<Burgwork> ompaul: just for a feature this week? huh?
<ompaul> Burgwork, one little piece of insanity  - how to get involved and report that bug that annoys you
<ompaul> in place of a featured application
<Burgwork> ah, ok
<Burgwork> that would rock
<ompaul> with my new job and a bug I am suffering from exhaustion and lack of participation are marking time on me right now
<Burgwork> ah
<ompaul> I see that 18 has an issue - ever had two on the go at once?
<ompaul> woa
<ompaul> 18 has a feature
<ompaul> and it would come out after the release of the beta
<ompaul> sorry the release of the release
<Burgwork> 18 will be out tuesday
<ompaul> and it would explain why you should get involved early and often with a new release
<Burgwork> 19 will be out next saturday
<ompaul> keep an eye on your *needed* features to prevent them from not being working
<ompaul> so can I start working on that feature for 19?
<Burgwork> you can add it to the bug section of 18
<ompaul> yeap
<sid> Where is elkbuntu?
<sid> Anyone know if there are results for the survey?
<Burgwork> elkbuntu lives in AUS, where it is currently very early morning
<ompaul> Burgwork, first draft of that - but I am wrecked
<sid> thanks Burgwork
<ompaul> so I can't see myself having another shot at it
<Burgwork> no worries
<ompaul> I am heading to bed in a couple of mins I
<poningru> going to do a presentation
<poningru> wish me luck guys
<poningru> without any impress help
<poningru> all talk
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-17
<unstable> elkbuntu: Do you have results on those polls?
<poningru> woo
<cpk2> good presentation?
<cpk2> did you rock the house?
<poningru> yep
<poningru> well considering only 30 people
<poningru> got questions
<cpk2> \o/
<poningru> so I say that was a good sign
<poningru> but these were a bit more technical people
<poningru> so dont know if people liked it or what... but ever the optimist /me says it went well
<unstable> http://www.techworld.com/cmsdata/news/7109/FLOSS-letter-ISC.pdf
<jenda> unstable: weird stuff...
<KenSentMe> jenda: lot of things on my mind with my own marketing lately
<jenda> KenSentMe: all cool ;)
<jenda> But you're welcome to drop by at any time.
<KenSentMe> Well, i haven't left the channel for two months i think
<jenda> I see :) I didn't see...
<MenZa> jenda: Good morning :)
* MenZa yawns
<jenda> yo, Menny-Z
<MenZa> rofl
<jenda> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> heh
<elkbuntu>  timezones ... ;) <-- tehehe
<nixternal> jenda: pong btw?
<nixternal> after the meeting is fine
<jenda> nixternal: ok
* jenda just had a few questions about bitlbee, seeing that you use it :)
<nixternal> ahhh, lovely program it is
<nixternal> bitlbee and bip...together you never know i disconnected
<jenda> :)
<lophyte> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> pongerz
<lophyte> so as to not flood the meeting channel :)
<lophyte> I'm thinking I got this invoice because the shipment was rushed
<lophyte> but I'm not sure...
<lophyte> regardless, the courier company is asking me for $26.50
<nixternal> holy jesus
<nixternal> the courier company is trying to rip you off
<lophyte> $25 brokerage, $1.50 tax
<lophyte> I don't know if I can contest it or not
<lophyte> because someone at mediamotion declared the value at 20.80 Euro
<nixternal> ya, i have never paid
<nixternal> even for a 500+ shipment
<nixternal> i received a shipment where they paid over $100 usd to get it to me
<lophyte> ugh..
<lophyte> what shipping co. did they use
<nixternal> so ya, either there was a mistake in the shipment, or the courier is trying to make a few bucks off of ya
<nixternal> mediamotion
<lophyte> no no.. the courier I mean
<nixternal> everyone of my invoices are the same place
<lophyte> mediamotion is the manufacturer I believe
<nixternal> oh wow, some ghetto arse courier here in chicago
<lophyte> yeah, but who did mediamotion ship it with?
<nixternal> twice it has been by courier, and 10 other times by the post office
<lophyte> they had to hand it off to some company
<lophyte> they have the carrier listed as TNT here
<nixternal> i don't know who they handed it off to truthfully
<lophyte> well, the invoice is from some PBB Global Logistics
<lophyte> meh, I'll call the number here and take itu p with them
<lophyte> technically, the CDs should have no value and thus should be duty-free, right?
<nixternal> i just threw out the box that had a invoice on it too
<nixternal> i would think they would be duty free
<nixternal> well yes, otherwise I would be taxed for them here in the us
<lophyte> yeah
<lophyte> that's what I don't get
<nixternal> the us taxes you for sneezing
<lophyte> why aren't you being taxed
<lophyte> what's brokerage anyway..
<lophyte> oh
<lophyte> that's a fee being charged by the company
<lophyte> so they're charging me $25 for shipping?
<nixternal> thats what it sound like...i would probably kick the guy for trying to charge me if he came up to the door
<lophyte> The business of bringing buyers and seller together in the marketplace.
<nixternal> both times, it looked like a heroin junky was delivering to me...he was definitely from the bad side of town
<lophyte> right, but they never charged me at the door..
<lophyte> they sent this invoice a month after the fact
<nixternal> oh they sent you a bill?
<lophyte> yeah
<nixternal> blow your nose on it, and send it back
<nixternal> well, in the us i would do that
<lophyte> I got the shipment at the beginning of September..and just got the invoice yesterday
<nixternal> hehe
<lophyte> oh, I see how this works
<lophyte> they paid $1.50 to our customs agency, for taxes on the CD
<lophyte> and now they want that $1.50, PLUS $25 for doing it for me
<nixternal> holy jesus
<lophyte> "For duties and taxes paid to Revenue Canada [aka Customs and Revenue Agency]  on your behalf for a package delivered by TNT Express Worldwide."
<nixternal> why would you pay taxes and i wouldn't?
<nixternal> i don't get it
<nixternal> i purchase and sell stuff through canada all the time, and never have a problem
<lophyte> right, through canada.. that's the key point :)
<nixternal> now, when i cross the border with a laptop. that is a different story
<lophyte> anything shipped between the US and Canada is duty-free under $50 according to the NAFTA
<nixternal> well, i do $15,000 on up type shipments
<lophyte> however, since these CDs are shipped from the Netherlands, NAFTA does not apply
<nixternal> drugs aren't cheap anymore ;)
<lophyte> you don't pay duties or taxes on $15k shipments? :P
<nixternal> i don't
<lophyte> wtf
<nixternal> i pay a crazy amount of shipping
<nixternal> shipping is usually around $250 to $500 depending on the weight
<lophyte> I don't get it
<nixternal> http://www.ab.com/programmablecontrol/plc/plcsystem/controller.html
<nixternal> that is what i am usually shipping
<lophyte> I see
<lophyte> ugh.. I still don't know if I can contest this or not
<nixternal> im sure you could
<lophyte> perhaps I'll try anyway
<nixternal> i can see the $1.50 at most...the other i don't
<lophyte> they paid $1.50 on my behalf, and they want $25 for doing that
<nixternal> sounds like something them bogus americans would do ;)
<lophyte> lol
<MitchM> happy with everything elkbuntu?
<jenda> MitchM: I might soon have a site for you to host ;)
<jenda> s/soon/eventually/
<MitchM> remember your username/password and what-not? :-0
<MitchM> :-)*
<jenda> whoa :)
<jenda> I'm sure my logs do if I don't ;)
<MitchM> okay. You already have diy.devubuntu.com setup i know
<MitchM> if you bought your own nifty name
<MitchM> just let me know so i can setup accordingly
<jenda> I won't be buying one...
<MitchM> hehe k
<jenda> ...I'll be getting one ;)
<MitchM> ah ha
<MitchM> and what name is that?
<jenda> but for now, the above is good enough.
<MitchM> ok.
<jenda> I'm hoping for diy.ubuntu.com
<MitchM> diy.devubuntu.com should still all be ready for you.
<jenda> great, thx :)
<jenda> http://worm.shanara.nl/ubuntuDIY/
<jenda> that's where it is atm...
<jenda> needs a lot of work :)
<MitchM> hehe.
<MitchM> well; diy.devubuntu.com just drops you right into a blank folder
<MitchM> there may be some permissions problems but just shoot me an e-mail if you need something an i normally get to it pretty quick
<jenda> http://worm.shanara.nl/screen1.png
<jenda> there, that's a screenshot of what it looks like when it actually works :)
<MitchM> ah ha very nice
<jenda> still a rough draft, and I still have someone else werking on it :-D
<MitchM> :-)
<jenda> hehe... cool... and if my logs did not reveal the secret to me...?
<jenda> ;)
<MitchM> then your lost ... Forrreeever!
<MitchM> or something like that.
<jenda> aaaaargh ;)
<MitchM> lmao.
<MitchM> argh indeed
<jenda> found it :)
<MitchM> give it a whirl ^.^
<jenda> The logs were mute because it was in the email ;)
<MitchM> drop maybe a placeholder page in there to make sure stuff works?
<jenda> Ok, will do.
<jenda> Is that... ftp?
<jenda> or ssh?
<MitchM> yuppers
<jenda> ok
<MitchM> i think you have both.
<jenda> cool :)
<MitchM> if you want something else special... like awstats
<MitchM> just give me a shout
<jenda> right...
* jenda SHOUTS at MitchM
<jenda> the password doesn't work :)
* MitchM ducks
<MitchM> whats the username?
<jenda> Jenda
<jenda> capital J?
<MitchM> what do you want your password to be?
<MitchM> you can change it through ssh real quick.
<MagicFab> MitchM, perhaps msg each other ?
<jenda> whoa, it works now
<MitchM> lmao.
<MitchM> typo ftw!
<jenda> MitchM: it was a Jenda vs. jenda issue.
<MitchM> capital J?
<jenda> Well, that's what your email said ;)
<MitchM> bleh.
<jenda> but not what your server wants to hear.
<jenda> ;)
<MitchM> =P
<MitchM> =)
<jenda> Should have tried that before bothering ya ;)
<jenda> MagicFab: sorry.
<MitchM> yeah... geeze.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-18
<jenda> nixternal: ping
<jenda> I still can't get bip to work, althogh bitlbee is now perfect :)
* jenda_ cries... anyone know anything about bip?
<cpk2> whats bip?
<jenda> nixternal: Are you around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jenda
<jenda> yo, kk
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows things goin? :)
<jenda> Can't get bitlbee or bip to work :(
<jenda> Other than that, perfect :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :) good to hear your going good - hope you have enough free time to do some ubuntu stuff ;)
<jenda> Oh, dude... I hope I have some free time off of Ubuntu to do some studying...
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. sounds like the oposite of me - hope i can find some time off study to ubuntu!
<jenda> Yeah, I should really start giving studying some time. It's actually even interesting, when you approach it the right way :)
* Kamping_Kaiser grins
<Kamping_Kaiser> in the last ~60 hours, i'v spent 30 doing tafe (school) work, its been crazy
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm having a break
<jenda> eek ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like the same for the next few days, tehn it should cool down. :)
<jenda> I don't really have to spend much time _at_ school... around 8 hours a week or so, ... but I need to read a lot of difficult books.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have to spend time at school - i dont have windows or netware at home, so i cant do much homework :(
<jenda> eh :(
<jenda> that sucks
<jenda> We don't have homework, really. But we'll be expected to know everything at the exams :-D
* Kamping_Kaiser grins
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm expected to know 80% - if i dont, i get a second try, then fail :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> *so far* i'v got 80% on the second try for everything... *hopes for no failures in the next 5 weeks*
<jenda> we have 3 tries :)
<jenda> good luck.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty :), same to you :)
* Kamping_Kaiser +b's jenda from ubuntu untill hes read enough
<jenda> I will have never read enough :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
* Kamping_Kaiser dpkg -i's books into jenda 
<jenda> that would be cool :)
<jenda> I'm now biting through Hart's 'Concept of Law', then Fuller's 'Morality of Law' etc :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. perhaps something for the docteam to work on ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds a bit over my head - i'm a meer geek :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (mear? mere?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> english is supposed to be my native lanuage :|. mere looks right
* Kamping_Kaiser is thinking of trying his hand at ubuntu training docs when he finishes at tafe for the year
<jenda> mere is right :)
<jenda> what's tafe?
<jenda> (apart from being your school)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Teaching And Further Education. comes after school if your to cheap to go to Uni, not sure what an international equivilant would be - elkbuntu , any help ?:S
<elkbuntu> tech college
<Kamping_Kaiser> what she says :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (elky, whats that?)
<elkbuntu> technical college
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.... i'm not an intelectual like you, whats it *mean*? :)
<elkbuntu> a college where you do technical stuff rather than theoretical stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, well i'd argue that point then ;)
<elkbuntu> or, a college where the teaching is by a more technical/hands-on method
<jenda> hahaha :-D
<jenda> ok, I get it now :)
<jenda> OK, we have equivalents of that here too. Cool :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elkbuntu 
<Kamping_Kaiser> glad you know what i'm doing ;)
* elkbuntu cuddles Kamping_Kaiser
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) *giggle*
* jenda pretends to be looking the other way
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why jenda wants to 'pretend'
* jenda pretends he is minding bitlbee... which still refuses to work.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw :( sounds like my xserver+matrox combo
* Kamping_Kaiser huggles again elky whlie jenda pretends
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, you know... there is always PM :
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, yup. i have found that, but people dont get as weired out ;)
<elkbuntu> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<elkbuntu> hey cool. there's now two females on planet.u.c :)
* jenda weirds out of here :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, aw :(
* jenda just read jono's entry about winkies :-D
<elkbuntu> pm him a wink and watch him twitch
* jenda doesn't have a blog
* Kamping_Kaiser supports jenda 's choice
<jenda> elkbuntu: I was going to, but then I thought I would be the 1 millionth person to do so.
<jenda> However, I will do so every time I speak to him ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: go ubuntu-girls ;) honestly, that's another thing Ubuntu beats debian in :) :) :)
<elkbuntu> there's a few women on debian's planet
<elkbuntu> that's what made me eventually decided to break onto ubuntus :)
<elkbuntu> or is it gnomes...
<elkbuntu> hmm
* Kamping_Kaiser is off this planet (*warms up for bad puns*
<jenda> :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: I dunno... I'm usually able to tell the difference between women and gnomes...
* jenda runs like hell
<elkbuntu> rofl
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: any more coming? :-D
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes jenda with sarah sharp stick - dont abuse elkyu :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, tehres *more* where that came from!
* jenda wonders who sarah sharp stick is...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sarahs
<elkbuntu> sarah == hobbsee
<jenda> yeppers
<jenda> there's also sara vasquez
<Kamping_Kaiser> who?
<elkbuntu> a. spelled differently. b. i know kk
<jenda> she'll probably be helping me with the website for DIY
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elky for being right again
<jenda> hehe :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<jenda> BTW: diy.devubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> havent you figured yet? i knwo all
<jenda> will be moved to a ubuntu.com subdomain eventually.
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, i'm aware of that, but its nicer if its a supprise each time :)
<elkbuntu> um.. jenda it says machines for the users number...
<Kamping_Kaiser> its the only excitement i have in my life ;) 'omg, shes right again'
<jenda> elkbuntu: will be fixed ;)
<elkbuntu> you mean its not 'omg she spoke again'
<elkbuntu> jenda, just making sure you knew
<jenda> lol ;)
<jenda> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek! jenda just posted something on topic! :P
* MitchM chuckles.
* Kamping_Kaiser waves to MitchM 
* MitchM waves back
<MitchM> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elkbuntu so MitchM doesnt get weired out by a hug
<elkbuntu> lol
<MitchM> haha?
* MitchM hugs elkbuntu also
<elkbuntu> MitchM, he's obsessed with weirding people out at the moment
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<MitchM> lol.
* jenda needs a hug...
<jenda> :-D
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs jenda 
<jenda> 
<MitchM> haha.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<MitchM> so elkbuntu, how are things with the website?
<elkbuntu> wouldnt know. i've hardly had time to scratch myself this week
* popey scratches elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> lol
<MitchM> lol.
<jenda> hahah
<Kamping_Kaiser> night
<jenda> good night
* jenda prods nixternal
* jenda thinks he needs to reboot to try out new speakers.
<jenda> still nothing :(
<elkbuntu> aww
* jenda checks the forums for help
<jenda> Hello mgalvin_
<mgalvin_> jenda: hey, hows it going
<jenda> Pretty good ;) you?
<mgalvin_> good, been busy as usual :-/... trying to work out a more sane schedule for myself so i can actually have time to enjoy my hobbies
<jenda> great plan ;)
<MenZa> wb
<jenda> thx :)
* jenda prods nixternal 
* jenda got bitlbee to work topnotch... but I still have trouble with bip.
<elkbuntu> nixternal, know whether you've conned your way into MV'ing or not yet?
<nixternal> well
<nixternal> i conned my way through the uni
<nixternal> but i found out, the holder of my grants, and my gi bill, only excuses absenses for personal emergencies, and work related stuff
<nixternal> i am trying to get them to belive I work for Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> right. that's the conning i meant :)
<elkbuntu> surely you could get someone to make something up.
<nixternal> now I am hoping they don't look at tax records, and see that I am conning them
<elkbuntu> 'work experience'
<elkbuntu> or, job interview
<nixternal> ya, my grant and bill are "government" grants, and only people who abuse the system get to do stuff like that, but us good hardworking people get sklewed
<elkbuntu> talk to someone who can make it look like you're working. im sure there's someone willing and able :)
<jenda> nixternal: you wouldn't happen to know how to set default char-ecoding in bip?
<nixternal> can't say that i do
<jenda> k
<jenda> nixternal: there is no way - bip doesn't do that. bitlbee was the one at fault...
<nixternal> i just realized how much i hate mailing list subscribed/unsubscribed/bounces/moderation messages
* mdke hugs filters
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-19
<unstable> elkbuntu: Are the survey results public yet?
<unstable> elkbuntu: Are the survey results public yet?
<unstable> woops, ignore that last one
<unstable> irssi was 60 pages up and I couldn't figure out why my message didn't send.
<MenZa> unstable: ...can I ignore the first one instead?
<MenZa> :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<unstable> FeistyFawn is the new ubuntu name for edgy+1
<unstable> Ubuntu 7.04
<Burgwork> unstable: yep
<elkbuntu> we finally have a name for it? sweet!
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: do you have time to work on UWN?
<Burgwork> I can do the edgy bit, but I haven't looked at the rest
<elkbuntu> Burgwork, not right at this moment.. gimme about an hour
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: whatever works
<MenZa> FeistyFawn?
<MenZa> XD
<lophyte> are they going alphabetically?
<MenZa> Mmm, I think they are.
<lophyte> I heard they were but I thought that was speculation
<lophyte> dapper.. edgy.. feisty..
<lophyte> grumpy groundhog?
<MenZa> possibly.
<MenZa> Yep
<MenZa> Grumpy Groundhog
<MenZa> Nice guessing, lophyte
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<lophyte> haha
<lophyte> that was a great guess
<elkbuntu> uh. Grumpy Groundhog i believe is going to remain the CVS name
<elkbuntu> "Not a release, but a collection of the latest CVS builds. Exists only in peoples mind"
<MenZa> *shrug*
<MenZa> It would still be nice
<MenZa> :)
<elkbuntu> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ <-- flash 9 beta is out
<MenZa> :O
* MenZa ph34rs
<elkbuntu> yah
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, so, are the results out yet?
* Madpilot ducks, quickly
* elkbuntu throws paper balls at Madpilot
<Madpilot> just catching up on planet.u.c :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> edgy + 1 is bambi with attitude ;)
<poningru> blaargh
<Madpilot> Freakish Fawn, or something?
<Burgwork> Fiesty Fawn
<Burgwork> laFawnda
<poningru> elkbuntu: are the results out yet?
<poningru> :p
* elkbuntu bitchslaps the world
<Madpilot> we could set up a bot that asks every, say, 30+n minutes ;)
<poningru> we should XD
* elkbuntu whimpers
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Are the results out yet?
* elkbuntu implodes
<tonyyarusso> What?  It's been half an hour...
<tonyyarusso> :)
<elkbuntu> hardly
<elkbuntu> uh, i mean.. barely.. see you're making my brain short circuit here
* poningru un-short-circuits elkbuntu 
<poningru> is anyone working on beta2 or whatever they are calling it?
<Burgwork> whiprush: http://ubuntuos.com/2006/10/funniest-why-i-now-use-ubuntu-story
<whiprush> Burgwork: yeah I saw that a few days ago
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-20
<Burgundavia> ok, slackers
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, sorry about my poor effort on the UWN.. it's crazy here atm
<Burgundavia> who wants to help me with UWN right now!
<elkbuntu> i read your mind. i'm cool
<nixternal> lets do this
<nixternal> since im slow on docs right now, except for the handbook, which needs massive amounts of help
<Burgundavia> ok, transferring to gobby
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> is it me, or is this a 2 week edition?
<elkbuntu> i think we probably need to make it a 2 week edition, say we lost a week and get over it
<elkbuntu> because at this rate, it's ridiculous
<Burgundavia> no, lets get this one out
<Burgundavia> we can release the next one on tuesday of next week
<Burgundavia> somebody want to  do meetings, etc.
<Burgundavia> I am going to dig into edgy stuff
<Burgundavia> todo:
<Burgundavia> security updates
<Burgundavia> 6.06 updates
<Burgundavia> meetings
<Burgundavia> bug stats
* poningru joins
<nixternal> security updates == 2 or 3 maybe
<nixternal> 6.06 updates about the same
<nixternal> meetings, that one is a bear
<nixternal> bug stats, still rising
<nixternal> ok next?
<nixternal> ;)
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> so this one ends on teh 14th
<nixternal> i used to hate doing the meetings
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yes... we are 6 days behind
<Burgundavia> I am fully aware of that
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, which is why it's probably an idea to 'get over it' and do a 2-weeker :)
<Burgundavia> that is way too much crap
<Burgundavia> especially the edgy stuff
<elkbuntu> then we be picky. we dont have to put every single world-wide mention of ubuntu into it
<nixternal> 8 security issues total
<Burgundavia> hush you
<Burgundavia> nixternal: for which period
<Burgundavia> you elected me editor in chief] 
<Burgundavia> I am making decision :)
<nixternal> from the last release, until now
<elkbuntu> dude, i didnt vote for nobody.. i dont even recall any election
<imbrandon> moins fella's ( and lady )
<poningru> :(
<nixternal> 11 6.06 updates, plus language packs
<Burgundavia> there was as much democracy as in the US
<Burgundavia> now, you are either with us or against us
<nixternal> hrmm
<poningru> lol
<nixternal> im a bush supporter, so watch out, cuz i will wage war
<nixternal> im sure you have weapons of mass destruction somewhere
<elkbuntu> ugh
* poningru wages war on nixternal
* nixternal puts up his force field
<poningru> someone check the coc to see if thats ok or not
<imbrandon> 6 days behind isnt time to biker, lets get it going troops ;)
<elkbuntu> gah.. hush dorothy :
<imbrandon> i have a short tad i'd like to add on the one comming out next tues
<nixternal> gahahaha
<imbrandon> HAHA
<nixternal> that was ownage
<nixternal> imbrandon ain't in kansas no mo, he in the mo
<imbrandon> kansas city is in missouri yes ;)
<elkbuntu> i remembered the kansas part, that's all i cared for :
<poningru> so imbrandon == dorothy??
<nixternal> 428 new bugs since last uwn
<nixternal> 17 critical
<nixternal> 8399 unconfirmed
<nixternal> 11971 unassigned
<nixternal> all bugs == 60127
<imbrandon> anyhow i come to marketing with a request ( and the veteran elkbuntu ) a call for people to help me orginise ubuntu-midwest LoCo , thus if someone wants to poke it into the UWN i would be greatfull ( hint hint )
<nixternal> hrmm
* imbrandon go's back to work
<nixternal> don't be scoping my grounds homey
<nixternal> i have the midwest foolio
<imbrandon> nixternal, chicago isnt midwest dopey ;)
<nixternal> this will be bloods and crips
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> monsters of the midway, capital of the midwest
<nixternal> chicago is midwest, for as long as i can remember
<Burgundavia> nixternal: be nice, stop voting for bush and all that
<nixternal> i can't vote for him anymore
<Burgundavia> thankfully
<poningru> imbrandon: you do know about newz2000?
<nixternal> newz2000 will be at ubuntu chicago next weekend!
<nixternal> hime and troy from the forums
<imbrandon> poningru, yea i talk to him regularly
<Burgundavia> the worst part was, the rest of the world almost universally loathed the man, yet we can't vote against him but we did have to deal with it
<poningru> imbrandon: iirc he is in the midwest
* poningru can grep his logs
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, if you're at the forefront of that loco, you should probably be #ubuntu-locoteams :)
<nixternal> tis ok, i know the exchange hit the 12k mark today, making me even more money
<nixternal> imbrandon: and when you do get the loco, get jbrouhard out of my channel and into yours ;)
<elkbuntu> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal, noooooooooooo
<elkbuntu> nixternal, you cant get rid of them. we still have a new zealander in our channel :(
<nixternal> i already have Wisconsin, Minnesota, Illinois, Indiana and Michigan members
<nixternal> don't need missouri as well
<nixternal> haha elkbuntu
<poningru> speaking of which I need more ase people
<elkbuntu> poningru, innocent factoids in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic do wonders :)
<poningru> rofl
* poningru is banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> how the hell did you manage that?
* poningru made a joke much like [00:48:49]  * poningru wages war on nixternal
<poningru> [00:49:04]  <poningru> someone check the coc to see if thats ok or not
<elkbuntu> have you tried joining it recently?
<poningru> except iirc it was on gays or something
* poningru shrugs
<poningru> not really
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<elkbuntu> cos the ban list is small and i cant see a match to you on there
<poningru> plus I cant with freenodes channel limit
<poningru> so meh
<elkbuntu> poningru, annoy a staffer and ask for more channels
<Madpilot> poningru, you do know that normal bans only last 48hrs, right?
<poningru> elkbuntu: they let you do that??
<elkbuntu> poningru, sure. how else do you think there are some people in a list of channels longer than your arm?
<poningru> they have longer arms than mine?
<nixternal> hrmm...OOo2.0.4 is in this release...i thought that has been out for a while
<nixternal> i got security updates
<poningru> nixternal: post em on gobby
<poningru> hooray
<nixternal> ok, security and 6.06 done
<nixternal> bugs done
<nixternal> meetings?
<nixternal> alright..i got the meetings
<elkbuntu> well arent you just a machine
<nixternal> hmm no wiki markup right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> now, i just disconnect right, i don't close
<nixternal> <jbrouhard> oh wow, there is going to be an ubuntu midwest, i am going to call imbrandon, and see what i can do to help him! thanks nixternal for telling me that!
<nixternal> i wonder why johnlittle has been hiding from irc?
<nixternal> it seems he made a blog post within the past 2 days
<poningru> cause its end of october and everyone seems crazy
<poningru> releasing right now
<poningru> twenty projects right now
<poningru> and a fracking search project which goes live in like a week
<poningru> gaaaah
* poningru breathes some air
<nixternal> elkbuntu: how come you aren't ubuntu user #1?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: can you write some about 3.5.5
<nixternal> sure
<Burgundavia> thanks
<nixternal> === KDE 3.5.5 ====
<nixternal> grr, -=, is that ok?
<imbrandon> nixternal, you SUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!! ( w.r.t. jbrouhard )
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> that was a joke btw
<nixternal> i almost forgot about it
<nixternal> i ignore him so much..i feel bad
<imbrandon> thats not even close to funny
<nixternal> ya it was
<nixternal> you almost called cingular to change your number
<imbrandon> verizon and i did once already
<nixternal> heh, same crappy server i got
<nixternal> s/server/service ;)
<nixternal> Burgundavia: should i create a new header for kde, or go along with the area you are in?
<Burgundavia> just do a paragraph
<nixternal> k
<Burgundavia> I will edit it later
<Burgundavia> can somebody write a blurb about the behind ubuntu interview?
<nixternal> i got it
<nixternal> who was intereviewed btw
<Burgundavia> matt
<Burgundavia> behind ubuntu lists it
<nixternal> they just now posted it?  it says he was interviewed in august
<nixternal> thats why i asked
<nixternal> do we put that in the "In the Press" section?
<Burgundavia> the interview was posted last week
<Burgundavia> no, teh community stuff
<nixternal> k
<Burgundavia> first section
<nixternal> done
<nixternal> anything else?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: add the qt4.2 stuff
<nixternal> k
<Burgundavia> can you do some spellchecking?
<nixternal> heh
* nixternal copies from gobby to kate
<nixternal> ok, someone needs to tell the obby people to add some spell checking
<Burgundavia> no, we need telepathy
<elkbuntu> did youse get it done yet?
* elkbuntu ducks
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: slacker
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, you dont know half of it :(
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, survey results out yet? ;)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, you can keep him. australia doesnt want him :
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: after that last remark, yep
<nixternal> spell checking done
<Burgundavia> ok, anybody else editing?
<nixternal> Burgundavia: the behind ubuntu story is on there twice
<nixternal> once in press with the osdir linkage, and then the top
<Burgundavia> clean that up
<nixternal> remove mine
<nixternal> im going to leave the press one
<Burgundavia> remove the in the press one
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> ok
<Burgundavia> I am going to write the in this issue
<nixternal> i just quit right?  don't close anything, just flat out quit, leaving the file open on the server
<Burgundavia> bloody no undo
<Burgundavia> yep, just quit
<nixternal> ok, im out
<Burgundavia> ok, copying back to the wiki
<Burgundavia> ok, last pieces before I send?
<nixternal> not here
<Burgundavia> ok, sent
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #18 is out | Help us write UWN 18 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue19 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<elkbuntu> yay
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #18 is out | Help us write UWN 19 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue19 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Burgundavia> nixternal: can you kickstart next weeks while I change the relevant pages?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> you posting the text version or do you want me to rock it?
<Burgundavia> oh, we need a fridge story
<nixternal> fridge story posted, awaiting approval by someone
<nixternal> Burgundavia: want me to do the text based post to the list, or are you handling that?
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> you HANDLED that
<elkbuntu> hes gone to bed afaik
<jenda> bout time too ;)
<jenda> Good morning
<jenda> I'm out
<jenda> Latin class...
<mdke> good work on UWN people
* jenda missed this UWN
<elkbuntu> mdke, heh.. pity about the tardiness of it though :(
<jenda> Anyone have a clue where the sleeve for the Ubuntu DVD could be DL'd?
* jenda cowers in shame not to be able to find it
<elkbuntu> jenda, is there not one on the diy wiki page?
<jenda> only CD and breezy DVD
<elkbuntu> :(
<jenda> seems he is happy with the cd version - nevermind that, then.
<jenda> I s'pose the DVD cover is owned by amazon.
<elkbuntu> probably
<elkbuntu> no harm in creating one yourself though ;)
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> I don't need it - it's a guy in #ubuntu-cz
* jenda finally got himself a bank account
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, :)
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<jenda> yo KK
<jenda> Huzzah MenZa ;)
<MenZa> Heya :)
<jenda> What's up, you two ;)
<MenZa> Oh not much
<MenZa> I just got Evanescence's new album :9
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm trying to do tafe work, but i'm to stuffed - even after napping
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, you need a bank acco87unt for some reason?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *account
<jenda> yes :)
<jenda> I have some cash on my paypal, but no way of extracting it without an account.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl :D
<jenda> ATM, it's 100, but presumably, I will rotate about 400 over the course of time for them posters :
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I can't afford to pay for the posters till I get my 100
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm impressed you managed this long without an account
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> It was a really pressing issue. I was too lazy though :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *grin*, your reminding me i need to change bank.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm too lazy though ;)
<jenda> The great thing is that the Czech 'Sporitelna' gives me an account, a debit card, a credit card and all the online services for free + a 200 CZK ($10) annual bonus just because I'm a student :) :) :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. fair effort.
<jenda> very
<jenda> and I pay $0.10 for transfers and $0.25 for incoming payments, such as paypal
<jenda> Sounds fair to me.
<jenda> But if I disappear from IRC within the next year, it's prolly because they pulled my pants over some trick I didn't notice and I had to sell my lappy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek! may it never get to that :)
<jenda> I guess i could read the thick stack of conditions etc. they gave me, now that I'm a lawyer :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i'll send you my banks, and you can tell me what it means :P
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, sure no problem, anytime...
<jenda> ... it'll be $135.20
<Kamping_Kaiser> US or NZ? ;)
<jenda> umm... lemme check the conversion rates...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *rofl*
<jenda> can be either :)
<jenda> 1 NZD is 14 CZK, so $135.20 is still a fair deal for me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) tahts only $120~ in AUD then (135NZ~)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* jenda has daily currency updates from xe.com in his inbox
<jenda> rather useful, imo :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> xe.com=cool, but i dont convert currency that much :)
<jenda> I just got an envelope in the mail today with a 200 Slovak crown bill
<jenda> WTF am I gonna do with it I dunno :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wallpapering? :D
<jenda> (we go to slovakia twice a year, so it won't be _that_ much trouble :))
<jenda> How do I add attachments to the wiki?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> (damn i should know that ;))
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> dropdown menu
<jenda> got it :)
* jenda bangs head :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *grin*
<tonyyarusso> jenda: I have a Slovak friend here at school that would probably be happy to have that show up in the mail.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I'm happy too, don't worry :)
<jenda> It's money all the same - and it's the money I put in the stickers.
<jenda> Money coming back after you gave it away definitely must feel better than new money :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i agree :)
<grenegar> heh, when i joined this channel, i though it said "Help us PWN" instead of "Help us write UWN...". Better get some coffee...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<jenda> haha :)
<elkbuntu> grenegar, you are allowed to help us PWN as well :)
<grenegar> lol! i do what i can...
<lophyte> grenegar: how goes the effort in Winnipeg?
<grenegar> lophyte: it goes slowly, but steadily.
<grenegar> i find it interesting when i talk to people about ubuntu....
<grenegar> many are intrigued by the powerful, yet free, capability.
<grenegar> however the biggest barrier is change and learning something new
<grenegar> from what's I've read lately, it seems that Vista will be very good for Ubuntu - everyone I talk to would rather make an effort to try something new than spend money on hardware and software
<lophyte> not to mention all the DRM and stupid crap that Vista is bringing with it
<lophyte> we're gonna be bringing a 12-foot inflatable Tux to the Vista launch party in Toronto
<elkbuntu> rofl
<grenegar> no doubt. people i talk to *hate* the idea of being restricted. i work at a university and our network admins are none-to-thrilled about tossing the corporate install disc and having to set up a dedicated license server.
<grenegar> lophyte: I love it!! I *need* pictures of this!
<lophyte> hehe, there will be
<elkbuntu> and video
<lophyte> I think we should do an all-out protest
<lophyte> make some noise
<lophyte> get some media coverage :P
<grenegar> that's awesome!
<lophyte> people protest all the time over controversial things...
<lophyte> so why not this?
<lophyte> this *IS* controversial, people just don't realize it
<grenegar> should definitely generate some exposure for all things tux
<lophyte> indeed
<jenda> lophyte: omg... Iwannacome!!!
<lophyte> and they can't ask us to leave, as long as we're protesting peacefully
<lophyte> they could ask us to take down the penguin probably, but not leave...
<lophyte> we have the right to peaceful gathering
<grenegar> --> tux shirts for all
<lophyte> hehe, yeah :)
<lophyte> now I'm considering making a sign, hehe
<lophyte> yay protests
<lophyte> I can't say I've ever heard of open source protesting.. but why not? that's how everyone else who's trying to promote a cause makes noise
<lophyte> if a law is going to be passed that a large group of people disagree with, they protest
<grenegar> "'computer folks' everywhere are protesting against having a lowered quality of living...
<lophyte> lol
<grenegar> "one guys said 'I constantly have to clean spyware and viruses from all my friend's and family's computers, I become somewhat depressed, and may end up costing the health system as a result" lol
<lophyte> hahaha
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<lophyte> honestly though, I don't think a protest is too far-fetched
<lophyte> how else can we make noise to the masses
<Burgundavia> gettinh ubuntu taled about in the press
<lophyte> indeed.. and open source in general
<grenegar> totally agree. using and supporting M$ stuff leads to Office Space style anxiety. Many corporate environments are locked in to M$ to some extent, so computer professionals working in that environment are essentially an oppressed minority group. Definitely a reason to protest.
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, you mean so long as it's not done the reiser way?
<lophyte> lol
<lophyte> grenegar: using and supporting anything that contains DRM technology
<lophyte> though telling everyone that their ipods are bad for them wouldn't go over so well :P
<grenegar> lophyte: ya, DRM, binary file formats and closed-source binary applications.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lophyte, no, but its the truth
<lophyte> indeed
<grenegar> IT guy --> hand tied
<grenegar> kicked in groin (optionally)
* Kamping_Kaiser has stopped being diplomatic, i just gear up quick and give people a free software rant
<grenegar> Kamping_Kaiser: lol, i just strong arm my way to the computer, shield others from the computer with my body while loading Ubuntu. lol!
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<lophyte> nice, I got some ideas flowing
<lophyte> I've got a cool idea for a commercial, hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all, i'm going to crash
<lophyte> a guy dressed up nicely, clearly an IT type guy, sitting in a cubical with his hands tied behind his back, trying to work on his computer
<grenegar> (typing with tongue)
<lophyte> hehe, yeah
<lophyte> or feet
<grenegar> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> drat. i want to see thsi converstaion - i'll try and find logs later :( looks like it will be fun
<lophyte> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> tougng would be better
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'easier' :P
<lophyte> I'd really like to shoot a couple of pro-opensource advertisements for fun
<lophyte> post them up to ubuntuvideo
<grenegar> and if done well, would develop some internet popularity (Digg, Slashdot,...)
<lophyte> indeed
<lophyte> wb
<gregbuntu> grenegar --> gregbuntu
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): TheFridge
<gregbuntu> :)
<jenda> huh?
<gregbuntu> another idea for promotional video: see http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/10/20/drunkbuntu/
<gregbuntu> "so easy to use, you can do it while loaded"
<lophyte> haha
<gregbuntu> 2 IT guys setting up server for boss, (a) one loading M$ (b) other loading Ubuntu... cut scene to 1 hour later... boss: "what's the status?" guy (a): "almost done setting up the license server, then we can start loading the server up". guy (b) slurring words: "We've been live for half an hour".
* tonyyarusso laughs
<Klaidas> ;] ] ] ] 
<Klaidas> heh
<Klaidas> there's always the othger side you know
<Klaidas> 2 IT guys setting up desktop PC for boss, (a) one loading M$ (b) other loading Linux... cut scene to 1 hour later... boss: "what's the status?" guy (a): "almost done setting it up I'll just install antivirus, anti spyware and stuff like that". guy (b) slurring words: "We've been live for half an hour". Cut scene to 2 hours later: guy (a): "I'm glad seeing you enjoying this new PC" guy (b): I hope he doesnt need to play/do some serious grap
<lophyte> hehe
<lophyte> that would rock
<gregbuntu> hehe
<Burgwork> I feel sorry for Suse
<Burgwork> everytime they pull ahead in the DW stats, we announce another release
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> yo yo
<Burgwork> hey nixternal
<nixternal> my lord i have come up with one hell of a marketing campaign for 7.04
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27566/
<nixternal> there it is for all to enjoy
<nixternal> it is copylefted ;)
<MenZa> hahaha
* MenZa applauds nixternal
<MenZa> That is brilliant
<MenZa> elkbuntu: topic that :D
<MenZa> oh wait
<MenZa> nixternal, you're a member
<MenZa> You can topic it.
<Burgwork> nixternal: patent that and sell it to Mark ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im blogging it as we speak
<MenZa> I should too.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-21
<BHSPitLappy> elkbuntu, hey
<elkbuntu> hi
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntucounter is yours, right?
<elkbuntu> yes :)
<elkbuntu> (and i am aware i've been really slack with it)
<BHSPitLappy> well, I just got an e-mail from it yesterday
<BHSPitLappy> welcome to ubuntucounter, you're number ####, your password is whatever, etc
<BHSPitLappy> and I signed up about a week or two ago XD
<elkbuntu> did you register only yesterday?
<elkbuntu> ah ok
<elkbuntu> well... i dont control the machine it is on as such...
<BHSPitLappy> delayed e-mail response, eh
<elkbuntu> MitchM, please see above. (fyi)
<elkbuntu> BHSPitLappy, not intentionally
<jenda> I had a delay too
<jenda> perhaps two weeks.
<elkbuntu> jenda, how long ago did you register?
<jenda> about two weeks :)
<elkbuntu> (this is the first i've heard of delays)
* elkbuntu gasps
<jenda> I registered my dad - 'tata'
<elkbuntu> naughty jenda
<elkbuntu> aha
<elkbuntu> ok. forgiven
<jenda> 
<unstable> elkbuntu: Are those poll results in?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-15
<Burgundavia> ryanakca: ryan nuzum
<Burgundavia> you can file a bug on ubuntu-website product if you have a question
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Hobbsee ponders actually answering the questions for htis magazine article
<juliux> hi beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux 
<beuno> how are you doing?
<juliux> well
<juliux> a lot of work at work and also some work to do for ubucon next weekend
<beuno> it's next weekend?  you must be swamped then!
<juliux> jep it is next weekend
<juliux> but i have only a three day workingweek
<beuno> ah, that helps
<beuno> anyway, I just got home after a party (it's a holiday here today), so I'm going to get some sleep  :D
<juliux> tstst
<juliux> i am since 2h at work
<beuno> timezones are valid excuses  :p
<penguincentral> beuno: yes they are
<juliux> hey katkin 
<katkin> juliux: hi
<Hobbsee> hiya katkin 
<katkin> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh, meh
<Hobbsee> being in this channel is bad - it's making me think that i should really sit down and answer these questions.
<juliux> katkin, do you know if there are some ubuntu pens left?
<katkin> juliux: depends which pens you mean, the one's we give away in the conference packs or those that we sell on the shop?
<juliux> katkin, these you give away on conferences
<katkin> juluix: we have a few left, yes
<juliux> katkin, it is possible to get some for the ubucon next weekend?
<katkin> juliux: that shouldn't be a problem, around how many would you like?
<juliux> katkin, we think we will get between 200 and 400 visitors
<katkin> juliux: OK, I will see what I can do. I know that we are running low at the moment and we're in need of putting in another order. Please can you send me an e-mail with the details of the event (dates, number of people attending, purpose of the event etc) and a name, number and address to send the pens to
<katkin> and I'll arrange something
<juliux> katkin, thanks a lot, can you give me your e-mail address again?
<katkin> juliux: sure, kat@canonical.com
<juliux> katkin, mail send
<katkin> juliux: thanks :)
<juliux> katkin, i have also an other thing, has canonical allredy the artwork for the gutsy cds ready?
<penguincentral> join ubuntu-ops
<penguincentral> sorry forgot the slash
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<someguy> hello everyone
<Burgundavia> hey someguy
<someguy> hello
<someguy> Burgundavia, do you know where the existing presentations for ubuntu are located it, the ones already given by the community?
<someguy> saw a url bounce around the mailing lists but lost it
<someguy> =(
<Burgundavia> there is somethign on the wiki 
<Burgundavia>  wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<someguy> Burgundavia, that is exactly what i was looking for
<someguy> =)  
<someguy> thanks man
<Burgundavia> someguy: if you edit a presentation, please upload it back to there
<someguy> Burgundavia, lol, of course.  I use CC and believe in free culture
<someguy> -P
<someguy> lol
<someguy> have a great day man
<someguy> thanks again
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-16
<juliux> hi katkin 
<juliux> hey mindspin 
<mindspin> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-17
<popey> Ubuntu-UK has nothing julius 
<popey> Ubuntu-UK is of course the loco team, Canonical are a separate entity
<juliux> popey, are you talking with me?
<popey> no, julius 
<popey> 18:47:44 < julius> I'm from Belgium and I'm going to London for 2 days next week. I saw that ubuntu-uk has lots of good things to promote Ubuntu. Do you think it is possible to get/buy some things  to Canonical offices for my LUG here in Belgium and maybe for other LUG's of the country ?
<juliux> popey, ah ok
<julius> popey, I know but I suppose that ubuntu-uk got their stuff at Canonical offices
<popey> julius: thats my point, we don't _have_ any stuff
<julius> popey, ok thanks indeed :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-18
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/7%2e10Tour <-- please work on
 * johnc4510 did someone just post about a cd stand, i missed it
<Burgundavia> cd stand?
<johnc4510> guess not
<Burgundavia> your sanity is slowly slipping
<johnc4510> not sure it was ever there  LOL
<johnc4510> and it's been a long day
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: someone did
<johnc4510> ah, found it, it was from the marketing mail list
<Burgundavia> yep
<johnc4510> kk
<johnc4510> gutsy must have notify turned on in thunderbird
<boredandblogging> oh yeah?
<johnc4510> well, i got a popup notification of mail
<boredandblogging> interesting
<johnc4510> i just set up thunderbird today, some maybe i turned it on, but i don't remember
<johnc4510> the brain is the first thing to go with age
<johnc4510> hee hee
<johnc4510> night all
<boredandblogging> nite
<olive> please please :/ I NEED bigger JPG of http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/7.10Cover.png
<olive> It's very important for ubuntu-fr locoteam
<tonyyarusso> olive: Try poking newz2000 
<olive> 23:52 <newz2000> No, unfortunately I don't
<olive> :/
<olive> I sent mail to Kat Kinnie, no answer
<olive> Marketing mailing list, no answer :(
<olive> I anderstand everybody is busy
<olive> but it's just a big problem.
<olive> ping katkin ?
<katkin> hi olibe
<katkin> olive
<katkin> sorry
<katkin> olive: how can I help?
<olive> katkin: Ubuntu-fr needs bigger JPG of http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/7.10Cover.png
<olive> please ;)
<katkin> olive: I can just send you the artwork for the CD sleeve if that helps?
<olive> yes !
<katkin> olive: I have sent it to you now
<olive> perfect !
<olive> It's exactly what I want ! ;)
<olive> thanks katkin 
<katkin> olive: no worries, let me know if there is anything else I can do to help - happy release day :)
<olive> thank you ! ;)
<popey> katkin: any chance you could mail me over that artwork?
<popey> (please) :)
<katkin> popey: sure
<katkin> I'm going to put it up on DIY marketing in a bit, once I get the time
<popey> I'll do it for you if you want
<katkin> popey: no, no - I need to make some double checks before we put anything there
<popey> ok
<katkin> popey: thanks
<juliux> katkin, thanks for the pens, i get a phone call this morning that they arrived today
<juliux> jenda, how can order more powered by edubuntu stickers?
<katkin> juliux: no worries at all
<katkin> juliux: I hope you have a great Ubucon 
<juliux> katkin, we also hope that we will have a great ubucon;)
<katkin> juliux: cool! Happy Release Day too :)
<juliux> katkin, thanks also to you
<jenda> juliux: erm... I only have a few left
<juliux> ok
<jenda> juliux: looks like about 30
<jenda> juliux: BTW, betterworld bookstore just refunded me fully for the books the customs sent back. My god I love Americans :D
<juliux> will you print again some stickers?
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> I believe so, but not any time soon
<juliux> but this year?
<jenda> I'm 100% busy, at least for 2 months
<jenda> I might have more time after Christmas.
<juliux> ok
<jenda> Not sure if I have the funds, but it might be done through the Association.
<juliux> i can pay befor we have the stickers
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-21
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> how odd
 * MenZa prods jenda
<MenZa> damn
<MenZa> WHERE IS JENDA?!
<boredandblogging> digg time: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_62
<juliux> hi all
 * juliux is just back from the german ubucon;)
<jenda> MenZa: performing manual labor at the maison de campagne ;)
<MenZa> jenda \o/!
<MenZa> check your e-mail
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> Saw it :)
<MenZa> Great!
 * jenda need bed, sorry :)
 * MenZa bows
<MenZa> sleep well :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-13
<johnc4510-laptop> UWN #112 is out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945859
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-14
<meoblast001> hey i just thought up an idea
<AliTabuger7> Yes?
<meoblast001> im gonna make a Powerthirst of Vista and then put Ubuntu at the end of it
<meoblast001> heres some of the words
<meoblast001> hey.. do you wanna be so impatient? try windows vista... with all new flavors like.. basic... home premium
<meoblast001> you'll be going slower than a SNAIL.... ppl will see you typing on aim and think your a SNAIL... you'll go as slow as a snail... with an actual an actual snail.... and you'll be asked to insert the box code and be exported back to SNAILVILLE
<meoblast001> so hey dont gamble on your processor... make it a sure thing.. BUSINESS EDITION... go with Vista... it will make you angry
<meoblast001> i made those up lol
<Robb_M> wouldnt that be....basically....bashing windows?
<meoblast001> yeah... dont the presidential candidates do that all the time?
<AliTabuger7> I'm honestly not too sure windows really needs bashing, as terrible as it is. Everyone hates it already
<meoblast001> even Apple does it (fags cough cough)
<meoblast001> but it gives the vista sufferers a good laugh
<meoblast001> since you know.. the only thing that works better on Vista anyways is Adobe Flash
<Burgundavia> meoblast001: umm, not kosher to call somebody or something a fag around here
<meoblast001> Burgundavia: sorry... i've just been listening to ppl who like Mac jokes a lot lately lol
<Burgundavia> right, that is fine
<meoblast001> well.. i gtg
<meoblast001> bye
<katkin> I have had it with Skype
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-15
<AliTabuger7> If anyone is interested in helping the SpreadUbuntu project, we are now doing translations of the interface: https://translations.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/trunk/+pots/drupal
<boredandblogging>  AliTabuger7: probably want to post that to the marketing list as well
<AliTabuger7> Would that be appropriate?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-17
<AliTabuger7> Hi everyone!
<huayra> so are we up for a little Su jam everyone? Anyone?
<huayra> I will be back in a while (1-2 hours) and will have at least 4 hours where I can work in anything regarding the su site
<huayra> info?
<huayra> https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/
<shahriar086> I am always here to listen
<huayra> the last link is the demo site
<shahriar086> but I am currently in darkness. let me just follow up on the logs
<huayra> AliTabuger7, if you have something you want to discuss this is when
<shahriar086> yes I have seen it huayra looks very promising :)
<huayra> anybody else can try to uplkoad material and give us feedback
<huayra> the code is in LP: https://edge.launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<huayra> you can bzr it as you wish
<huayra> PLease do start a branch and upload your changes so we can merge it to trunk if we see fit
<huayra> shahriar086, I am in darkness myself, but that's why I am here today
<shahriar086> ok huayra then we can switch on the light today together ;P
<huayra> to get all updated and get this on for the alpha0.1 release
<huayra> AliTabuger7, is been doing a great work with the project, but it is importnat that more people step up
<huayra> As I said, I'll be back
<shahriar086> on other note does anyone have a proposal for Ubuntu release party that we can submit to the organizers/donars/sponsors??
<huayra> I have added one: http://209.20.77.75/su/drupal5/?q=en/content/ubucon-oslo-2008-urp-intrepid
<huayra> sent it to the loco-list too
<huayra> it's for clients of the company I work for
<huayra> Will be making a community invitation toinight
<shahriar086> :)
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam/Arrangementer/IntrepidReleaseParty?action=AttachFile
<huayra> I hva uploaded the odt there
<huayra> it's all CC-by-SA or GPL3
<huayra> shahriar086, we can translate it maybe and make an english translation for evryone to use
<huayra> opr translate from
<huayra> it's all norwegian now
<shahriar086> okey :)
<huayra> My favorite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTeam/Arrangementer/IntrepidReleaseParty?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Ubucon_FreeCode_2008-10-30_ubuntu.jpeg
<huayra> the odt is generic
<shahriar086> huayra: a oftopic question, do you have Goat joke in your place?
<shahriar086> *where you grew up or where you live now
<shahriar086> sadly we deem it would be highly foolish to use a "goat" picture over our country :)
<huayra> don't quite get it
<huayra> but the Ibex is a goat
<huayra> so off you go
<huayra> (took it from wikipedia)
<shahriar086> yes I know. but problem is with the image of goat in our culture.
<shahriar086> though harmless creature (& I love them) it would not be best choice go with goat picture
<shahriar086> :(
<shahriar086> say people over here use Goat as a curse word
<shahriar086> any way. you go on with your project :)
<huayra> you can always remove that picture
<shahriar086> yes
<huayra> where do you live shahriar086 ?
<shahriar086> Bangladesh
<huayra> I'm from south america, but live in northern europe
<shahriar086> sub-continent
<shahriar086> most sub-continent people have this unusual "thing" about goat.
<shahriar086> though not sure why
<shahriar086> I am partly sad for this reason. (and when I knew the meaning of Intrepid Ibex, I knew it will be tough)
<shahriar086> humm there are lots to be improved in the SU site
<huayra> yeah
<huayra> check the bugs and questionbs
<huayra> and you get an iudea of what we can do
<huayra> if you want access just ask
<shahriar086> ahh no thanks
<shahriar086> not a techi person
<shahriar086> I just move around and find problem. :P
<shahriar086> you know those "guys" who are good at critisizing and whome you hate most :P
<huayra> then you should try all the sites features: get, make and share
<huayra> and give feedback in  form of bugs
<shahriar086> yah
<huayra> critic people are genial at bug hunting :)
<shahriar086> where do I report bugs?
<shahriar086> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<shahriar086> right?
<shahriar086> https://answers.launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<shahriar086> ?
<shahriar086> no open bug?
<shahriar086> is there any differences in bug & questions
<shahriar086> questions are for requesting features or asking solution?
<shahriar086> bugs for broken link or such?
<shahriar086> sorry for asking these basic questions
<huayra> https://edge.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu
<huayra> https://launchpad.net/spreadubuntu
<huayra> without edge
<huayra> is the project
<huayra> https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<huayra> is the tean
<huayra> *team
<huayra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu
<huayra> be as specific as possible
<huayra> the more detailed your bug is, the better
<huayra> shahriar086, you could use the heart for a chnage: http://www.freecode.no/images/category2/ubucon.jpg
<shahriar086> thanks huayra :)
<huayra> combined with the logo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<huayra> anjd delete the image in the back in the odt
<huayra> and the top image
<shahriar086> okey
<shahriar086> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7733/19242660894a06f9cxh2.png
<shahriar086> any idea?
<shahriar086> though the letters are barely noticable
<huayra> looks cool
<huayra> where did you get that?
<shahriar086> a volunteer is working on that
<huayra> try uploading it to the su site
<shahriar086> okey
<huayra> and test the share or make features
<shahriar086> I will
<shahriar086> once I have all the files (including the source files)
<huayra> what language is it written in?
<huayra> sorry for my ignorance
<shahriar086> Bengali
<shahriar086> no its perfectly fine
<huayra> thx :)
<shahriar086> 8th largest language
<shahriar086> Though not practiced online as much as other popular language
<shahriar086> its gaining support online :)
<huayra> where is it spoken? I means besides Bangladesh
<shahriar086> Mostly India & Bangladesh
<shahriar086> and many places in UK, MiddleEast, US
<huayra> ok
<shahriar086> though as I said it still have limited popularity online that is why I have not pushed for su in Bengali
<huayra> Ibut as long as you can get traction in your LoCo we are open for anyone stepping up
<huayra> as loong as there is a translation for our site (drupal) we are off
<shahriar086> ok huayra
<shahriar086> our loco team is in a baby state
<shahriar086> so none is available yet for long time project
<shahriar086> I am doing my best as I can with help of other seniors
<shahriar086> I hope to get more time next year.
<huayra> ok. I'm gonna eat now
<huayra> be back later
<shahriar086> see you soon :)
<shahriar086> need to get off now, its late over here & I have class in the morning.
<shahriar086> talk to you guys later
<shahriar086> bye all
<huayra> AliTabuger7, give me a sign when you are back
<huayra> I'm working with SU in the server
<AliTabuger7> Hey huayra
<AliTabuger7> shahriar086. Thanks for your participation in launchpad. Were you saying something about bengali? If I import a bengali translation into launchpad, would you be willing to help translate it?
<hubuntu> AliTabuger7, I think he would be down with helping as much as he can
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-18
<shahriar086> anyone around for chitchat?
<shahriar086> idea about release party?
<AliTabuger7> i'm here, shahriar086
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-19
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953005
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-12
<AliTabuger7> Hi everyone. I've been trying to track torrent downloads with a script. So far, it says that there have been 7.5 million torrent downloads in the last 30 days. Does this sound reasonable?
<AliTabuger7> Of Ubuntu isos from official tracker http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-15
<piknockyou> hi, somebody there?
<piknockyou> hellloooo
<piknockyou> can somebody help me?
<pep> what can I do you for?
<piknockyou> hi, thx ... okay, im ubuntunoob² ... how can i search my folders for a specific filetype?
<pep> mhh
<pep> let me try it out
<pep> piknockyou, have you tried the application "tracker" ?
<pep> it's very powerful
<pep> in any case, you can always go and ask in the #ubuntu channel
<pep> http://www.windowsvistaplace.com/ubuntu-desktop-search-tools/othersoftware/
<pep> I know it's a weird website, but there are answers there :)
<pep> google said so
<jenda> :)
<Takyoji> Hello
<jenda> heya
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-16
<watever> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-18
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue214
<Linden940> thanks for the update
<akgraner> Linden940, you're welcome
<Linden940> how r u doin?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-24
<Joseph> hi guys
<Guest41314> tulog lahat?
<Linden940> what Guest41314 ?
<Guest41314> hi just wanna say hello :) how to change my name here in marketing, i wanted to join the marketing team.
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-18
<argoz> hello
<argoz> anyone on?
<elky> 25 seconds to answer. how generous.
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-10-18
<anchu> hi
<anchu> iam from india..i would like to know about...how  we can make our website attractive
